# Don't do this tapatalk bullshit PLEASE



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2017)

Logged on today to be greeted with Tapatalk pop ups and ad windows. I had solace that this forum wasn't cursed by it on the mobile site but its been ruined today. Please don't do this GBAtemp. Is it a money thing? Do you get money for this? There's other ways. Please.


----------



## Costello (Jan 17, 2017)

it's something we had removed previously, but as we upgraded the site recently, the notification has come back.
it's not something we want, it's something that pops up automatically if we want to enable Tapatalk support.
we'll try to get it removed again ASAP


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2017)

Costello said:


> it's something we had removed previously, but as we upgraded the site recently, the notification has come back.
> it's not something we want, it's something that pops up automatically if we want to enable Tapatalk support.
> we'll try to get it removed again ASAP


Good to hear!


----------



## jerzmob (Feb 8, 2017)

hey does using tapatalk ban you?  i just got a notification about IP address banned?  another user posted about them getting banned & i posted some suggestions.  Was my ip banned for this too?


----------



## Minox (Feb 8, 2017)

jerzmob said:


> hey does using tapatalk ban you?  i just got a notification about IP address banned?  another user posted about them getting banned & i posted some suggestions.  Was my ip banned for this too?


Using Tapatalk does not ban you, it's officially supported by the Xenforo forum software. What's more likely is that you accidentally got assigned an IP that someone in the past have used for spamming or other malicious activities.


----------



## jerzmob (Feb 8, 2017)

Minox said:


> Using Tapatalk does not ban you, it's officially supported by the Xenforo forum software. What's more likely is that you accidentally got assigned an IP that someone in the past have used for spamming or other malicious activities.


yes it was working just not too long ago.  i didn't even posting anything & suddenly the ban hammer happened.  I am on my mobile network 4G LTE currently.  I'm posting this issue through my job PC.


----------

